# BiG Game in Ascension Island



## Fishbuster (26. Juni 2003)

BLINKER Bericht im JULI Heft: Ascencion Island - Südatlantik
Eine Woche fischen kostet mit allem drum u. dran ca. 8 - 10.000 Euro pro Pers.
Dieser Bericht macht leider wieder klar: BIG GAME ist BIG REISEN und BIG GELD!  Also nur für reiche Sportangler. Schade.:c 
Petri Heil


----------



## spinnracer (20. Dezember 2003)




----------



## spinnracer (21. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es denn günstigere Alternativen?


----------



## Karstein (21. Dezember 2003)

Für günstiges Yellowfin-Tuna-, Sailfish-, Hai- und Barracuda-Angeln schau´ mal in den neuen Katalog von Andree´s Angelreisen unter Jemen nach. Ist zwar nur was für Abenteuerer, aber günstiger wirst Du nicht Muskelkater vom Drillen bekommen können. Geangelt wird allerdings von Klein-Booten und nicht von einer dicken Fishing Machine.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## spinnracer (21. Dezember 2003)

@ Karsten_Berlin Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Ich war bisher in Ägypten. Das ging vom Preis. 2004 geht es zum Dorschangeln. Vielleicht wird es Ende des Jahres 2004 noch was mit Big Game. Ich habe einen Bericht über Mexiko gelesen, schein ganz gut zu sein. Jemen klingt abenteuerlich.


----------



## Karstein (21. Dezember 2003)

@ spinnracer: beste Zeit im Jemen für gutes Tuna-Angeln ist Januar bis Februar! ;o)))


----------



## Micky Finn (23. Dezember 2003)

Bin grad am packen für Jemen, war 2001 das letzte mal vor Ort. Ist zwar etwas früh, aber die Thune sind schon da. Donnerstag gehts los, für knapp zwei Wochen.

Gerade das Fischen vom kleinen Boot macht den Reiz aus. Hat früher ein Spanier namens San José betrieben und kultiviert, nur vom Ruderboot aus auf die großen roten Thune. Diese Art der Fischerei ist faszinierend und es gibt nicht vergleichbares.

Rute, Rolle, Sardine an freier Leine - stehend im kleinen Boot mit Gimbal und Harness und am anderen Ende der Leine der Fisch..... Purismus und die Beschränkung aufs Wesentliche.... seufz.... noch drei Tage....


----------

